# 48 hrs. Marinaded Tri-Tip O Yea



## Ross in Ventura

Started with this Tri-Tip used my tenderizing tool on both sides.



Tri-Tip and marinade in a zip-lock bag into the fridge for 48 hrs.



On the Grill Grates with the potatoes I put on an hour earlier @425* direct.



Pulled 20 minutes later 125* internal.







I think I nailed it!







Served with a romaine avocado salad that Jackie made. I put some of the steak juice on the 
baked potato the whole meal was wonderful the marinade was a do it again and again!

Recipe:Marinated Tri-Tip
INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup orange juice
3 tablespoons soy sauce
3 tablespoons brown sugar
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 boneless beef chuck roast (3 to 4 pounds)
INSTRUCTIONS:

In a large resealable plastic bag, combine the orange juice, soy sauce, brown sugar and Worcestershire sauce; add the roast. Seal bag and turn to coat; refrigerate for 8 hours or overnight.
Pour the marinade into a Dutch oven. Bring to a boil; boil for 2 minutes. Add roast to the pan. Cover and bake at 325° for 3 to 3-1/2 hours or until the meat is tender. Let stand for 10 minutes before slicing. Thicken juices for gravy if desired. Yield: 8-10 servings.

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

OK, now I get it. You used the marinade from that recipe to grill it. Yep you got it perfectly cooked. I have a tri tip in the fridge as we speak and I'll start the marinade now and grill it tomorrow nite or Tues?


----------



## Ross in Ventura

Kayelle said:


> OK, now I get it. You used the marinade from that recipe to grill it. Yep you got it perfectly cooked. I have a tri tip in the fridge as we speak and I'll start the marinade now and grill it tomorrow nite or Tues?



Thanks Kayelle, enjoy your Tri-Tip when you grill it!

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks fabulous Ross, and perfectly grilled!


----------



## Ross in Ventura

Cheryl J said:


> Looks fabulous Ross, and perfectly grilled!


Thanks Cheryl

Ross


----------



## roadfix

Awesome tri tip!


----------



## Ross in Ventura

roadfix said:


> Awesome tri tip!


Thanks roadfix

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Ross, that looks fantastic.


----------



## Kayelle

Ross, can you tell me the brand of that tenderizer in the picture? It looks like a dandy.


----------



## Ross in Ventura

Kayelle said:


> Ross, can you tell me the brand of that tenderizer in the picture? It looks like a dandy.



Yes Kayelle it's http://www.amazon.com/Deni-MT149-Handheld-Stainless-Steel-Tenderizer/dp/B001AQG994/ref=sr_1_3?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1445194100&sr=1-3
Ross


----------



## roadfix

I've had my share of tough tri tips in the past and this device looks interesting.   I've always been told never to pierce meat but heck with that.   I can use something like this.  Thanks Ross!


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> I've had my share of tough tri tips in the past and this device looks interesting.   I've always been told never to pierce meat but heck with that.   I can use something like this.  Thanks Ross!




roadfix, the "no piercing" rule applies to cooked or cooking meats.  It's OK to pierce raw meats before cooking.  I have a similar tool I use on flank steak when I grill it or stuff and roll it.


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> roadfix, the "no piercing" rule applies to cooked or cooking meats.  It's OK to pierce raw meats before cooking.  I have a similar tool I use on flank steak when I grill it or stuff and roll it.


Thanks!  I definitely can use a device like this.


----------



## Kayelle

Ross in Ventura said:


> Yes Kayelle it's http://www.amazon.com/Deni-MT149-Ha...r_1_3?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1445194100&sr=1-3
> Ross



Thanks Ross. By the way, Von's has untrimmed tri tip on sale for $3.99lb. thru Tuesday. I cut a pound of fat off but it's trimmed the way I want.


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> roadfix, the "no piercing" rule applies to cooked or cooking meats.  It's OK to pierce raw meats before cooking.  I have a similar tool I use on flank steak when I grill it or stuff and roll it.



When Daddy had the meat market he'd run a flank steak once through the big meat tenderizer when requested. Those were the old days when a butcher was behind the counter, and actually served people. This tool will be the next best thing, and flank steaks are *so flavorful*.


----------



## RPCookin

roadfix said:


> Thanks!  I definitely can use a device like this.



I've had this one for several years now (bought it at Cabela's in Sidney Nebraska the first time I went there, some 15 years ago).  I use it on most cheaper beef cuts.


----------



## roadfix

Thanks!  I ordered one similar on Amazon this morning.
I can, now, still destroy (overly well done) my wife's meat and keep it tender.....LOL


----------



## roadfix

Ok, the man in the brown truck and brown shorts just delivered my new tenderizer (among other goodies).  I'll play with it tonight!


----------



## roadfix

I have a question about this tool.  Is it safe to use this tenderizer for hot and fast type grilling?   I'm concerned about surface bacteria on a near room temp steak being carried into the meat which is only cooked to rare or medium rare.


----------



## Ross in Ventura

roadfix said:


> I have a question about this tool.  Is it safe to use this tenderizer for hot and fast type grilling?   I'm concerned about surface bacteria on a near room temp steak being carried into the meat which is only cooked to rare or medium rare.


Hey roadfix I'm 77 years old, I've been Grilling and Smoking past 60 years, it would not bother me but that's me!

Ross


----------



## roadfix

Ross in Ventura said:


> Hey roadfix I'm 77 years old, I've been Grilling and Smoking past 60 years, it would not bother me but that's me!
> 
> Ross


Well, if you do it and the restaurants do it it must be ok!


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> I have a question about this tool.  Is it safe to use this tenderizer for hot and fast type grilling?   I'm concerned about surface bacteria on a near room temp steak being carried into the meat which is only cooked to rare or medium rare.




Use the tool as soon as it comes out of the fridge.


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> Use the tool as soon as it comes out of the fridge.


Yeah, that's what I figured.   And let the meat sit on the counter a little while before grilling.


----------



## RPCookin

I've used it vigorously on round steak which was then grilled med rare with no reported illnesses.


----------



## roadfix

RPCookin said:


> I've used it vigorously on round steak which was then grilled med rare with no reported illnesses.


Glad to hear that.  Thanks!


----------



## Kayelle

I'm also glad to hear all this info on the tenderizing tool RF. I ordered mine the same day from Amazon, but mine isn't here yet. I also rejected the cheaper one made in China, because I can, and always will.


----------



## RPCookin

Kayelle said:


> I'm also glad to hear all this info on the tenderizing tool RF. I ordered mine the same day from Amazon, but mine isn't here yet. I also rejected the cheaper one made in China, because I can, and always will.



Mine is a Jaccard brand, made in Buffalo NY (I just checked).


----------



## roadfix

I got a generic unit and picked up a tri tip on the way home from work tonight to test this thing out.  
Since I was pressed for time I used a carne asana rub and used the tenderizer tool on the roast.  And I grilled it over direct heat on the kitchen grill.   The tri tip came out pretty good, nice and tender.   I'm sold on this little gadget.   Looking back now, I should have spent a few bucks more and gotten the Jaccard unit to begin with.
Anyway, a couple of pics from tonite:


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle

Good to hear RF. I can't wait to get mine delivered.


----------



## Mario66

Hi Ross. 
Beautiful process, but it must be cooked in the oven at a temperature so hot? (325°)? It is not too high? Thanks


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> Good to hear RF. I can't wait to get mine delivered.


One thing for sure.   I pierced the meat immediately after applying rub and immediately started grilling the cold meat.   But after taking a bite out of the slice it was very flavorful, the rub worked itself into the roast very quickly.   Next time I need to go very light on the rub since I usually let the tri tip sit at room temp for quite a while before grilling.


----------



## Ross in Ventura

Mario66 said:


> Hi Ross.
> Beautiful process, but it must be cooked in the oven at a temperature so hot? (325°)? It is not too high? Thanks



Thanks Mario, I only grill them

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> One thing for sure.   I pierced the meat immediately after applying rub and immediately started grilling the cold meat.   But after taking a bite out of the slice it was very flavorful, the rub worked itself into the roast very quickly.   Next time I need to go very light on the rub since I usually let the tri tip sit at room temp for quite a while before grilling.



I got my meat tenderizer today. The tri tips weren't on sale today but we just had to try this out. Like you, we did a dry rub on it and then the SousChef did the piercing, actually I wasn't strong enough to do it. I covered it with plastic wrap and it's on it's way to room temp. now. I'm not at all concerned about the safety of doing that. Ross and RF, do you feel it cooks 40% faster? That's what it says on the box. I'll keep my instant read thermometer handy. 


Another thing I thought of, a full tri tip is just too much leftover meat for the two of us as we want our beef rare. If you reheat it, it's just not rare anymore, so I cut it in half. The point end is in the freezer for next time.
It will also means you can control the small end from getting over done like it always does. I just can't believe I never thought of this before!


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle, my tri tip did not cook 40% faster as they claim.  I thought it took about the same time to grill.   But it really did seem to soak up the rub rather quickly.

I always cook the whole tip as a couple of members of my family like their portions well done.  The tip portions come out medium well.  They still end up microwaving their portions regardless.

I also prefer to eat leftover tri tips cold.   I think they taste better.....


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle, roadfix, Ross - just thought I'd mention Albertson's is having a sale on tri tips starting tomorrow (Wednesday) for $3.88/lb untrimmed and $5.88/lb. trimmed. I'll be stocking up on a few. 

Kay, I've cut them in half before grilling too, on occasion.  I'm with you that it's a big hunk of meat for 1 or 2 people.  Most of the time I go ahead and grill the whole thing and then vacuum seal half.  I too like it rare, or at least between med rare and rare. I don't know if you have one or not, but have found the vacuum sealer does a bang up job - it thaws just as juicy and tender as if I'd just grilled it.  

I'm not crazy about it *real* cold, so I usually let it set out for a bit to take the chill off, and especially love it thinly sliced on onion rolls with a horseradish and mayo blend. Oh, my goodness.


----------



## roadfix

I also sometimes cut them in individual steak size portions before grilling.


----------



## Ross in Ventura

Kayelle, roadfix, I did not know how much great conversation this post would generate let's keep it up on future post!

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> ...Ross and RF, do you feel it cooks 40% faster? That's what it says on the box. I'll keep my instant read thermometer handy...



Cooks 40% faster?!?!?  I don't think so.  Sounds like marketing department hyperbole to me.


----------



## Kayelle

Actually, I think it did cook faster but there are so many variables, who really knows for sure. It turned out really well but I think it needs more than one pass on each side of that very dense and thick piece of meat. I'm sure glad to have a strong willing man, for more reasons and one. 

You're right Ross and thanks for the subject. Feel welcome to join in all our conversations at DC. We're glad you're here.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> It turned out really well but I think it needs more than one pass on each side of that very dense and thick piece of meat.


It takes a little muscle power to drive those blades into the meat.    But you're right, I think it needs at least 2 passes throughout, both sides, to really make a difference.

Next week I'll try this tool on a piece of flat iron steak, one of my favorite cuts.


----------



## RPCookin

roadfix said:


> It takes a little muscle power to drive those blades into the meat.    But you're right, I think it needs at least 2 passes throughout, both sides, to really make a difference.
> 
> Next week I'll try this tool on a piece of flat iron steak, one of my favorite cuts.



The way I do it is to make a complete pass in one direction, rotate 90 degrees and go across again, then do the same on the opposite side.


----------



## Andy M.

My tool looks like this.  I can apply a fair amount of downward force with it.  I just pound away covering the surface several times then turn the meat over and repeat.  I use it mostly on flank steak.


----------



## roadfix

^^^  I like that design with the handle.   You can 'stab' the meat with some force.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> It takes a little muscle power to drive those blades into the meat.    But you're right, I think it needs at least 2 passes throughout, both sides, to really make a difference.
> 
> *Next week I'll try this tool on a piece of flat iron steak, one of my favorite cuts.*



I'm glad to hear that about *flat iron steak* RF as I've never done one. I wanted a flank steak but were told this Von's doesn't even stock them.
In the old days, they were quite inexpensive but even in Costco the price of them now is mind boggling.


----------



## Andy M.

I buy flank steak at Costco as that's the best price.  It comes in a two-pack.  I cut one up for pepper steaks and freeze them.  I either grill or stuff the other.


----------



## RPCookin

Andy M. said:


> My tool looks like this.  I can apply a fair amount of downward force with it.  I just pound away covering the surface several times then turn the meat over and repeat.  I use it mostly on flank steak.



The Jaccard type has 48 flat blades, rather than round needles, with a sharpened, angled tip, so they cut like 48 small knives.  I find it does a better job of cutting through tough connective tissue, which is after all what the tool is designed to do.  You can see the blades in this photo:


----------



## Andy M.

RPCookin said:


> The Jaccard type has 48 flat blades, rather than round needles, with a sharpened, angled tip, so they cut like 48 small knives.  I find it does a better job of cutting through tough connective tissue, which is after all what the tool is designed to do.  You can see the blades in this photo:




You could be tight, Rick.  However, my cheapo tenderizer seems to do the job the few times a year I use it.


----------



## roadfix

Since I do much more open grilling than smoking, I'd like to one day install a Santa Maria style grill.   I've looked at a few over the past several years from self-installed drop-in kits to fully assembled stand alone units.   Lot of them are good, but I've also seen some junk out there too.


----------



## Ross in Ventura

Mario66 said:


> Hi Ross.
> Beautiful process, but it must be cooked in the oven at a temperature so hot? (325°)? It is not too high? Thanks


Thanks Mario, 325* in the oven would be right just keep track of the interior temp.

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Ross in Ventura said:


> Thanks Mario, 325* in the oven would be right just keep track of the interior temp.
> 
> Ross



I personally don't think 325 is hot enough. I do mine in the oven at 425 degrees to get a nice crust on it. An average size is generally done to 125 degrees in 30 minutes in the oven.


----------



## Ross in Ventura

Kayelle said:


> I personally don't think 325 is hot enough. I do mine in the oven at 425 degrees to get a nice crust on it. An average size is generally done to 125 degrees in 30 minutes in the oven.



Kayselle, you are right on the temp.

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> I personally don't think 325 is hot enough. I do mine in the oven at 425 degrees to get a nice crust on it. An average size is generally done to 125 degrees in 30 minutes in the oven.




I agree.


----------



## Mario66

Hi Ross, it's right check the internal temperature of the meat, but it is very important that cooking is not too violen, because the meat tends to become hard, loses all its fluids. I usually a roast or any other type of beef, do blanch in grill a few minutes to form the crust and then step in the oven at temperature from 90 to 120 °, and the meat remains tender rich in its juices. Mario


----------



## roadfix

Perhaps that 325 is a mistype.   Ross did his tri tip at 425 in the Egg as indicated in his initial post.


----------



## Ross in Ventura

roadfix said:


> Perhaps that 325 is a mistype.   Ross did his tri tip at 425 in the Egg as indicated in his initial post.



roadfix, the 325* was in the recipe that I posted but I did mine @ 425*

Ross


----------



## roadfix

Ross in Ventura said:


> roadfix, the 325* was in the recipe that I posted but I did mine @ 425*
> 
> Ross


  True, but I think posting that recipe confused a couple of people.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> You could be tight, Rick.  However, my cheapo tenderizer seems to do the job the few times a year I use it.


I have the same kind Andy. I used it once and haven't bothered again, since it didn't seem to make the meat more tender. If you say that it seems to do the job for you, I'll give it another try before putting in the box of stuff to donate. I'll give the meat a more thorough going over next time.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I have the same kind Andy. I used it once and haven't bothered again, since it didn't seem to make the meat more tender. If you say that it seems to do the job for you, I'll give it another try before putting in the box of stuff to donate. I'll give the meat a more thorough going over next time.



TL, don't be afraid to make a LOT of holes.  I stab all over repeatedly, not just once around and done.


----------



## roadfix

I spent close to 10 minutes stabbing my last roast which was a London Broil.   Every square millimeter of that roast was punctured and it made a difference.


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> I spent close to 10 minutes stabbing my last roast which was a London Broil.   Every square millimeter of that roast was punctured and it made a difference.



Whenever I make London broil, I score it with a knife in a diamond pattern. Works great.


----------

